# Tanasi - A Mossy Topped Glander (part project, part dream)



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello, all.
We have recently agreed to adopt a 33' Glander Tavana from my uncle. She had a run-in with Hurricane Opal in '95 and landed in the front door of a church and was subsequently hauled to Knoxville, TN and has been sitting on a cradle in a front yard since then. 
Our first (of many, I'm sure) hurdle is getting her approximately 8 miles to our yard. She's covered in moss and will need a complete gutting on the inside but otherwise appears to be sound. She has a Yanmar diesel which will need to be rebuilt. (I'm assuming.) We know nothing about sailing but are enthusiastically gathering books and magazines and spending most of our waking hours dreaming and talking about it.
We are very interested in any information and/or pictures from other Glander owners/fixers and general advice on what to read and what anyone who's undertaken such a project wishes they'd done or what they'd do differently or what they are so glad they did. 
We've really enjoyed and benefitted from what many of you have written and look forward to continued participation on the forums here. 
Jim & Rhonda
Knoxville, TN


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Welcome to Sailnet! Sounds like you have quite a project in front of you, best of luck.


----------



## Lou452 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey Jim and Rhonda, hope you find the dream. Make a plan work your plan. fair wind sunshine for you both. LOUIE


----------

